# Object focus affixes



## Change1031

So, I understand that there are various rules to make a verb object focus. I want to see if I am correct.

If verb ends in consonant, then you add -in. *Kainin = Kain + in*
If verb ends in vowel, then you add -hin. *Sabihin = Sabi + hin*
If the second to last letter (or last letter) in "o," then you change it to "u" and add -in. *Inumin = Inom + in*
If verb has a glottal stop, then just add -in. *Bahain = Baha' + in*
Irregular. *Atakihin = Atake + hin* (or, it is because the verb end in e, thus you change it to i and add -hin?)

The reason why I want to confirm the rules is because whether or not there are some irregular verb that don't follow the rules. Like *Bili. *I would assume that you just add -hin at the end into *bilihin*, but apparently, it is wrong because it should be *bilhin.* Just wondering.


----------



## DotterKat

There will always be exceptions to the rule.
Colloquially, some people do use bilihin and bilhin interchangeably to mean the object-focus form of bili. However, strictly speaking *bilihin* is a noun that means goods, merchandise or products in general.

Mahal ang lahat ng bilihin sa Maynila.
Bilihin mo ang kotse ko, mura lang.

Note that when colloquially used as a verb, bilihin is pronounced differently from bilihin as a noun.


----------



## Change1031

So technically, (in writing and maybe in speaking) it is not wrong to say *bilihin*_*, *_but most people would preferred *bilhin* over *bilihin.
*
I probably should go back and understand the stress and vowel length.


----------

